# Happy 2nd birthday, Sammy!!



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday to my sweet, goofy, cat chasing, tail chasing, food stealing, loud mouth, but very lovable boy!

This stuffed toy is quite appropriate...










Sammy is all about fun. He could run for hours and never seems to tire. It had been a lot of years since I'd had a young dog, so this has been an experience!!

This is his best buddy Milo - they have a lot of fun together... 










Standing still - this almost NEVER happens...










Sammy had obviously never seen a cat before. He didn't want to hurt them, but he sure wanted to chase them! Two of them barely tolerate him. If he goes near them, he gets swatted. My oldest kitty plays with him all the time. And then there's Lucy... Lucy is a little "odd", and it's taken well over a year for her to even come out and around Sam. She found herself in this predicament not too long ago. She's only six and a half pounds, but she backed him down in a hurry...










Happy birthday Sammy!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sammy!!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Sammy!!

Love the last pic


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Sammy!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Sammy.







Did Lucy come out of hiding to wish you a happy b'day too?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy!!!!









He is looking SO good Kris!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wishing you a happy belated birthday! You look great, Sammy!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! Sammy had a great day and got lots of new toys.

Marlene - Lucy DID come out of hiding - kind of... My chair at my desk has one of those web type backs. So I put her on the chair and Sam can't see her, but she can see him. She really thinks she's clever!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sammy! He sure is a cutie!


----------

